# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Vendo Aguaymanto Deshidratado

## davidoc

Nombre comercial: Aguaymanto deshidratado / Physalis Peruviana  ( fruta deshidratada en forma de pasas) 
Es una fruta andina fortificante y saludable, además posee propiedades diuréticas y fortifica el nervio óptico. Es considerado una excelente fuente de vitamina A y C ya que contiene fósforo y proteínas de manera excepcionalmente alta. 
Presentacion: Bolsas de 5Kg - Cajas de 10 Kg o 20 Kg      
Saludos 
David Ortiz C.Temas similares: BUSCO SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO (aguaymanto) VENDO CAPULI o AGUAYMANTO Vendo aguaymanto fresco, deshidratado y en polvo Vendo aguaymanto Vendo Aguaymanto (Physalis Peruviana) Fresco

----------


## TaraPeru

*lllll*

----------

